# Review of Starstream ss24



## jes (Sep 22, 2009)

A year ago I bought a Springdale 179. When I use it I am traveling alone and it is really a one man camper IMO and my wife's as well. My wife and I were window shopping and found a Starstream SS24QB at what seems to be a good price. However even with a discounted price is a lot of money and I know nothing about this brand. 

Perhaps someone would like to share their experiences this or similar Starstream products. 

Thank you.


----------

